# tumbling or notumbling



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

which is most prefered a non tumbled piece or a tumbled piece


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 3, 2012)

you had to go ahead and start this again.............

 there are opinions all over the place... i personally tumble the 
 majority of the stuff i dig and want to keep..... of course an " attic 
 mint " non tumbled bottle would be the most preferred....

 jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 3, 2012)

attic mint


----------



## chosi (Feb 3, 2012)

If two bottles are in the same condition, and you know that one has been tumbled and the other hasn't, then many people would prefer the non-tumbled one, although there are a few of us who wouldn't care one way or the other.

 I think the disagreements start when people compare a sick bottle that's non-tumbled vs. a clear bottle that has been tumbled.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2012)

Not tumbling !


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

alot of the bottles im finding have alot of rust on the inside of them and alot of lime on them what would be the best way to clean these bottles


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2012)

Try soaking them in a solution of  CLR


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> Not tumbling !


 
 Well, I'm with Rick on this one... But for different reasons. I collect bottles for their history, and I think tumbling alters that history. I figure if we wait long enough, someone will figure out a way to clean sick bottles effectively _without_ tumbling. Until that day, I don't want to do anything irreversible, and ultimately destructive, to my bottles.


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

that makes sense i still learnin on how to get the bottles clean without damaging them ive tried several chemicals but i still dont have away of cleaning the inside of them yet ive got several ideas to try but not the cash to invest in them yet


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

> i still dont have away of cleaning the inside of them yet ive got several ideas to try but not the cash to invest in them yet


 
 Hey Richard,

Chuckles don't hardly cost nothin.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 4, 2012)

Not this again[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Not this again[8D]


 

 It will go around and around and around we are  animals of habit. It is like a game of musical  chairs,who will have the last word.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 4, 2012)

We should debate something more meaningful like SCA vs. Irradiating []
      [trouble maker]
 Am not
      [Are too]
 Not
      [Too] [:-]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2012)

red vs blue ...
 I love red , hate blue.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer soiled mint with a dash of sun light![]


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 6, 2012)

To each their own. I prefer both, depending on the bottle.

     Conner,  there will not be a method come about that will ever clean sick and etched glass, without removing the damaged glass. They are not dirty, they are damaged from the environment. There are ways of doing this with other abrasives and methods of polishing but will give the same result only less efficiently.Used in conjunction they can limit overtumbling by treating trouble areas first.  Tumbling when done responsibly can greatly enhance a bottle. Some bottle types never respond well and I would say most tumbled bottles look like crap. If someone is good at what they do, they can work wonders.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2012)

Some of my bottles can't be enjoyed without a light cleaning so I'm all for tumbling that's not overdone...


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 10, 2012)

tumbled bottles look much better , check out the glass artesian  site on mr bottles a wisconsin bottle site , this guy has been tumbling bottles for years he does not over tumble any bottles , he is meticoulos  at this  , he has done several sick bottles over the years for me


----------



## mf150 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm very new to bottle collecting, but I have a profound respect for the original state of a particular bottle. I collect old San Francisco Gold Rush sodas. Many of these were dug during the "manhattanization" of the San Francisco waterfront, which took place in the 1960-70s (before I was born).  I can show you under which building(e.g. transamerica pyramid, embarcadero buildings, etc.) my bottles were found. Luckily many of the people who dug these bottles left them in an uncleaned and original state. The stain and ground marks are a product of the particular soil makeup. these marks make these bottles uniquely "San Franciscan." San Francisco sodas found in the San Francisco ground. Very sacred. It makes the bottle unique. So, long story short, these bottles will stay uncleaned. 

 I have bought a few sodas off ebay. I don't necessarily know the history behind them. One was a Chase &Co from the 1850s. I sent it to Lou Lambert to have cleaned. He did an excellent job of preserving the uniqueness of the original finish of the bottle while cleaning up some of the stain. He is an artist when it comes to cleaning. 

 So, there are those bottles which will stay uncleaned and those that will be cleaned by Lou Lambert.


----------

